# TF201 Brick, any advice?



## statum2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hello everyone, I have a TF201 and switched from TWRP to ClockWorksMod... flashed ClockWorksMod Recovery and the tablet booted fine until i went to do a factory reset to potentially fix a slow battery charge issue. Now all I get is the ASUS splash screen saying its unlocked and nothing I do can seem to get it into recovery or fastboot. All i have access to is APX and I have a backup of the rom and recovery on a SDcard, but i don't have an NVFlash blob.bin backup... is there a way i can virtual machine the TWRP backup and NVFlash to create a blob.bin? Or is there another method to push another recovery back to the device VIA APX mode? I have tried using adb and the device isn't recognized and i also installed the APX drivers from this thread at CDA ( http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1927818 ) but i cant continue with the process over in the threads because i dont have that blob.bin file. Any help would be greatly appreciated because i'm totally stumped.

BTW, I've tried to press the reset button below them memory card slot to force reset and letting the battery die to access the bootloader menu with no luck.


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

So you did not enable nvflash? You can't use any blob.bin since they are device specific, if I recall correctly. Your only option is probably to return it wherever you got it if you can.


----------

